# Finally got my nano reef going



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys i have been away for quite a while due to school and being really busy at work but i finally got my 29g reef tank up and going. here is a picture of it. The corals I have in my tank are keynan tree, zoos, and hynapora spelling?. The fish that i have in there are a coral beauty, 2 false clowns, a small blue tang, and a six line wrasse. Hopefully i can figure out how to get a picture up...


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

*I think i figured it out*


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Looks nice. I hope you have long term plans for the tang. They just don't do well in small spaces. What kind of lighting and filtration do you use?


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. With a tang, I'm hoping you have BIG plans for the future, minimum 75 gallon, 100+ would be better.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

Once the tang gets to big the store i bought it from will buy it back for cash. its still really small right now so i probably have a good 6 months to a year with it then ill give it back. For my lighting i have a current usa power compact 65x2 with duel daylight and dual actinics with a lunar for the night time.


----------

